# Hard lump on right side - is it baby?



## Bride2b

I just want to know if anyone else has a hard lump in their abdomen? Mine is on my right side - is this the baby? I know it sounds odd, but I mostly feel it when I am lying flat in bed, I also get quite a bit of a pain there sometimes. I am 17 weeks today and dont really have much of a bump - so much so that my colleagues at work have not realised I am pregnant. I am quite slim UK size 6-8 so can feel the lump quite easily.

Just want to know if this is baby I can feel?
x


----------



## Bride2b

Anyone? Now worried that its not baby!!!


----------



## MrsBea23

Yup this is the baby, mine is on the left and it is quite a bit bigger than the right side.

The midwife was checking the hb at my appointment on Monday and I mentioned it was larger where the baby is on the left and she said that is totally normal.

It makes it easier to find the hb on the doppler as well if you use one.


----------



## Bride2b

Yay!!!!! So pleased it is! I have nothing on my left just my right, it seem more prominent at night, have had funny feelings there too, not flutters like people describe tho!


----------



## BeachyBronzer

Yep sounds like that could be baba's head or bum. The baby could be laying breech like mine is. So i get one side of my tummy with a little round bump, its so cute! 

I mostly notice it if i've been layin on my side for a while, then when i get up baba shifts position.


----------



## EngineerGirl

My baby does that all the time. I mistake it for a BH (I've been having loads) until I realize I'm only half hard and it's just her. She can push _hard_. It'd be entertaining if it didn't scare me that it was another BH.


----------



## yazzy

I first noticed the same thing this morning when laid in bed I can feel a hard'ish lump and it is more prominant on the right hand side so thought it must be my uterus slowly popping up higher now. I also get a soreness around that area which I think is all the muscles/ligaments pulling stretching.


----------



## Nicoletta89

I get it, and I started realized it was baby when the lump would be in different spots each time I noticed it lol. Straaange feeling but very cool!


----------



## babyoneill

yea me too i get this on my left mostly the other day im sure he was stuck or somethin, i cant stop using my doppler to listen to him kickin around lol xx


----------



## babyoneill

EngineerGirl said:


> My baby does that all the time. I mistake it for a BH (I've been having loads) until I realize I'm only half hard and it's just her. She can push _hard_. It'd be entertaining if it didn't scare me that it was another BH.

whats BH ?


----------



## EngineerGirl

babyoneill said:


> EngineerGirl said:
> 
> 
> My baby does that all the time. I mistake it for a BH (I've been having loads) until I realize I'm only half hard and it's just her. She can push _hard_. It'd be entertaining if it didn't scare me that it was another BH.
> 
> whats BH ?Click to expand...

A Braxton Hicks contraction. Your uterus tightens but it isn't actually labor. They come at random intervals instead of regularly. Usually they're pretty painless but they can also be quickly painful. More than 4 or 6 in an hour may indicate an issue (books say to call your doctor at 4, my hospital said call at 6), but a few here and there is very normal.


----------



## Porgie

Definately baby I think. Mine is on the left side and sometimes feels like a heavy weight and each time i turn over in bed I feel baby moving as well. Was a bit unnerving to begin with but am used to it now. Each I see mw of GP that is eaxctly where they find heartbeat.


----------



## Bride2b

EngineerGirl said:


> babyoneill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EngineerGirl said:
> 
> 
> My baby does that all the time. I mistake it for a BH (I've been having loads) until I realize I'm only half hard and it's just her. She can push _hard_. It'd be entertaining if it didn't scare me that it was another BH.
> 
> whats BH ?Click to expand...
> 
> A Braxton Hicks contraction. Your uterus tightens but it isn't actually labor. They come at random intervals instead of regularly. Usually they're pretty painless but they can also be quickly painful. More than 4 or 6 in an hour may indicate an issue (books say to call your doctor at 4, my hospital said call at 6), but a few here and there is very normal.Click to expand...

I was wondering what BH was too! Is that sharp pain what a contraction feels like then?x


----------



## EngineerGirl

Bride2b said:


> EngineerGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyoneill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EngineerGirl said:
> 
> 
> My baby does that all the time. I mistake it for a BH (I've been having loads) until I realize I'm only half hard and it's just her. She can push _hard_. It'd be entertaining if it didn't scare me that it was another BH.
> 
> whats BH ?Click to expand...
> 
> A Braxton Hicks contraction. Your uterus tightens but it isn't actually labor. They come at random intervals instead of regularly. Usually they're pretty painless but they can also be quickly painful. More than 4 or 6 in an hour may indicate an issue (books say to call your doctor at 4, my hospital said call at 6), but a few here and there is very normal.Click to expand...
> 
> I was wondering what BH was too! Is that sharp pain what a contraction feels like then?xClick to expand...

A sharp pain that's low and on the side is probably round ligament pain. I haven't felt the brief sharp pain with a Braxton Hicks, but I hear it can happen. A "real" contraction is different. It's the kind that causes you to dilate and I think it hurts a lot more (but I think an experienced mom can tell you better!). Braxton Hicks are likely relieved quickly and round ligmant pain ends when you change position. Real contractions are different. When I was in the hospital Monday and they were telling me that I was contracting I was all sorts of crampy (which is why they tell you to call your doctor if you are crampy - may be nothing, may be something).


----------



## Almost Mama

yes ma'am, that would be baby!
It's neat as you get further along... when shes still (...which is rare, LOL) If she's close enough to the front, I can find her and feel all down her side or back if she's in the right position. it's a VERY odd thing to feel, but soooo neat!!!... then before I know it, she's gone on her merry way again lol. She's so silly.


----------



## Flowerbaby

Sooo glad ive read this thread! Ive been feeling this too for past week or so, mainly when i lay on my back i get a tightening on my rightside (maybe once or twice a day) which feels like i have a golf ball inside me, ive felt in low down aswell and been panicking thinking it was contractions but its not painful just uncomfortable! Was hoping it was just baby!!! I will enjoy these movements more now, Thank you for putting my mind at ease!! xx


----------



## jenniferttc1

Sounds like baby to me, im a smaller girl, and still very small at 26 1/2 weeks and I can feel him. I can almost feel his entire body its kinda creepy, but amazing. Its so cool when I can feel his leg and he will move it away.


----------



## laura_2010

I felt this as well hard bump sticking up wen I lay dwn and can somtimes feel wriggles as well.... then you go bk and feel and its gone.. as my girl is lower dwn I dnt tend to feel her in touch :flower:


----------



## Cee108

Mine's on the right side too. At the 24wk appointment, the mid-wife was checking my tummy and said, 'You feel this lump here? The baby's back is this way' So I'm less worried about it too now :flower:


----------

